
Learning to Pick Locks Taught Me How Crappy Door Locks Really Are - ourmandave
http://lifehacker.com/learning-to-pick-locks-taught-me-how-crappy-door-locks-1750091711
======
junto
Standard Yale style locks are so simple to pick it is scary, even with a
pocket knife and a bent paper clip.

I know this because as a student I lost the key to my room. I couldn't afford
to replace the lock, nor afford a locksmith, so I figured out how to open it
with these simple tools.

I continued this way for many months, picking my own door lock to get in,
until I at last found my key buried under a pile off papers. However, by that
point I had honed my skills to the point that I could open that lock almost as
fast as I could open it with a key.

I now value good locks, and the more the better. When inside my house, I
always use a dead bolt.

